# Audition Guidance



## imagineerafael (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Great forum you have here, nice place to talk with like minded people. I have a quick question/concern. This Friday, I will be auditioning for the University of Miami's Music Engineering Program. I'll skip the rest of the audition process but point out that all music majors must audition using their principal instrument. In this case, my principal instrument would be my voice, and my voice type would be a Baritone/Bass. Now, I have been taking voice lessons for a little over a month now but before this, I have been singing since the second grade, which makes this about my tenth year being involved with music, singing specifically. I will be singing two songs at my audition which are:

Vergin, tutto amor (Francesco Durante)
Si, tra i ceppi (George Frideric Handel)

Here is my question. This situation is a double-edged sword although I do not believe it will necessarily hinder my opportunity at gaining acceptance. Si, tra i ceppi is an Italian da capo aria which I'm sure you all know is usually repeated with ornamentation and embellishments. Now, unfortunately, I did not have enough time to look over the da capo and practice it to a performance ready level. My teacher recommended I say this before I sing the piece:

"On a side note, I am aware that my next piece is a da capo aria. Would you like me to sing the da capo even though I do not have the ornamentation's at a performance ready level?"

The whole gist of it is that as long as the rest of my audition goes well, then the judges will see that I do know my terms and hopefully impress them with the vocabulary. Performance ready doesn't mean I don't know it, it just means it's not perfect.

Tell me what you guys think.

Thanks


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a pianist, not a singer, but I would pick something else that you do have at a performance level. Better something slightly less "impressive" performed in a convincing and professional manner, than something more "impressive" that is not fully learned.


----------



## imagineerafael (Jan 23, 2013)

I completely understand and even agree with that. My only concern is that these are the only two pieces at this time that I have close to perfect. I'm trying to be as professional as possible by letting them know exactly what my concern is. In reality, I'm pointing out a flaw but I'm pointing it out in a way that shows I know that the song requires, yet unfortunately can't produce.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

You've been singing for this many years -- you must know more than 2 songs.


----------



## imagineerafael (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, yes of course. But I haven't looked at many of them recently. Ah, so much to think about, so little time. I think I'll just go with my gut feeling and perform both songs as I intended to. I feel that I am aptly prepared for the tonal retention, sight reading and theory portions of the audition. Also, considering the application process is holistic, they'll see through my confidence, essays and other criteria, that I am fit for the school and ready to work.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

If you are determined to sing those particular pieces, then your plan is probably a good one, especially if your teacher recommended it. I wonder, though, because a steady familiarity with the piece should give you enough comfort with it to improvise the third section ornamentation, as was commonly done.

Could you perhaps add a simpler piece to your audition? Perhaps you could consider a song by Schubert? Or is it rather too late?

I've always been attached to Schumann's "Widmung" from Myrthen, Op. 25. However, if you are on the lower end of the Baritone, then the upper range of that song might be too high for you.

If you're determined to sing those two pieces, then you should definitely disclaim beforehand. Your reasons for doing so are sound. Best of luck, and welcome to TC!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't explain anything as you somewhat propose to do!

Sing what you have prepared, as prepared, and stick to that.

You _may_ be asked why you did not present the ornamented version in your audition, at which time you would then tell them -- in a matter of fact manner and without any hint of 'apology' -- that you knew you were not prepared enough to present that version 'securely.'

Unless you have a number of very well prepared and secure options to replace the pieces you've chosen to audition with, never switch pieces within the last two weeks, or worse, one week, prior an audition 

I'm sure you will do just fine.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

PetrB, do you think that he would still gain by using the disclaimer as a cover for showing off his fluency with musical terms?

It's a tricky situation, and it could be clever to use a disclaimer as a subterfuge for showing other qualities, especially if the application process is so holistic as he says. But if the audition is the most important thing, then I think you're right that by not even mentioning it, carrying on confidently and only mentioning it if called upon to explain, he might make a better impression.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

It just seems to be my experience with auditions that it is best to come off as confident. Don't try to explain your way through things that might be less than perfect. The judge will more than likely be anticipating a few glitches in your performance anyway due to nerves, so I don't really think it is necessary to draw attention to the fact that you are a bit under prepared. Just perform what you have to the best of your ability and the judge will undoubtedly appreciate it.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are set on performing those two songs, I wouldn't warn the jury that your performance is anything less than polished. Sing the aria with ornamentation, and make sure you look like you're in control for the duration of the performance. They are aware that not every singer will have a perfect audition, and I suspect that they are mainly looking for quality of sound production, so if you are able to pull off just one or two ornaments, they will probably not doubt your abilities. Announcing that you are unprepared for your audition will probably not impress them.

(By the way, I'm not familiar with the Handel, but the Durante is an excellent piece...good luck!)


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

P.S., It is common for singers to cook up their own ornamentation for the _da capo_. You aren't obligated to perform the exact ornamentation on the page, you only have to provide _something_ in the way of ornamentation. (Pianists do it in Bach all the time.)


----------

